# Kitumbas Pictures (updated 24/08/2011)



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Some pictures of my 4 kitumbas bought from other BCA members a few years ago.
I believe they are the offsprings of Charles kitumbas.

11/2007 bought them at about 1.25"

















07/2008 ~4-5"

















03/2009









04/2010









Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice  i love fronts


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool..

thanks for sharing


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice frons, bigfry !!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know anything about Kitumbas, but these are beautiful fish. Great job on raising them from juvies. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

nice fronts! wish i had room for a big tank!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of your comments.

I have seen the breeding tubes down at different times on the three smaller ones. The bigger one(male?) is not ready to go for it yet.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice fronts I have just picked up the mother and father of your children to add to my group of kitumbas good luck with them


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. skrick

Any breedings?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

trying I guess Ill see what happens now there are 6 of them all adults all doing very well with each other and sniffing around their pots 2 have paired up


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Feb/2011 updates:

smallest of the four









3rd in size:









2nd in size:









Alpha:

















Thanks for viewing.


----------



## mrmarcu (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! Nice to see how the fry turned out.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*Kitumbas Pictures*

Thats a good growth rate too. Frontosa are slow growers. You must feed them excellent food.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

very nicely done !! 

i hope ppl really see how much work goes into these fish , and this fad of everybody wanting fronts passes !!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody.

This tank was set up in summer 2003 with this same rock layout and filtrations.

There used to be burundis in it with a few spawns raised. They were replaced with the Kitumbas a few years ago.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what do you feed them ?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Johnny,

I feed them once a day randomly with soaked Hikari pellets, frozen mysis or frozen krills (large size ones). Once a blue moon, I may drop a couple of fresh prawn meat in their tank.
I also skip feeding one day every week.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

why do you soak Hikari pellets


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

So I can gently press out the air inside the pellets to let the pellets sink to the bottom.

My fronts are too shy to swim to the surface to feed.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my guys too so far


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

The two smaller females were holding on the same day in June, but held for only 4 days. I suppose the male was not involved yet.

update pictures:

Smallest female holding in her cave









same smallest female peeking behind rock









second smallest female holding in her cave 









both holding pouches are smaller than first day









Alpha male 









Thanks for viewing


----------

